# Lgb 2119d



## ezaircon4jc (Apr 14, 2012)

I just purchased an LGB 2119D loco and have a couple of questions. I tried searching and found nothing. I received no instructions or information about the unit and am having trouble finding out how it all works (like the 0-1-2 switch on the back of the cab). 

The loco is quite dirty. Can I spay it with a cleaner like dish soap and then rinse it off? It is for outdoor use after all.

Can I add sound to the unit? The tender is empty and there is a connection between the loco and tender. Can I transfer the sound unit from my Bachmann to the LGB? Would I just attach the black and red from the Bachmann to any of the black and red on the LGB? What is the purpose of the apparent connection at the back of the tender? Here are a couple of pics.

TIA!!!!


----------

